# What's this about russians?



## xBruce88x (Feb 12, 2010)

i couldn't help but notice the name of the project being worked on lol, do they always have odd names like that? never really paid much attention to them before...







Its in red


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2010)

Stupid acronyms for GROMACS


----------



## roast (Feb 12, 2010)

Stanford have been sending those acronyms for a few weeks now.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

That's the GROMACS developers having some fun.  Another is "GRowing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps"


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 13, 2010)

haha i'm not sure if this one is aimed at china or russia, but "Great Red Owns Many ACres of Sand"

nice to see they got a sense of humor lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2010)

Wish they'd spend their time making their servers more stable and less time coming up with cute names.


----------

